# CA finish on padauk pen



## Deadhead (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi everybody,
I joined the IAP about 2 months ago. I have not had time to visit the site much; but I have a question I hope someone can help me with. What is the best way to finish a padauk pen. I'm finishing a padauk pen w/ CA glue; I have put at least 20 coats of tightbond medium glue on it and still have voids that collect glue dust which I'm having a tough time cleaning out. Is there a better type of finish the pen. I have thought about using a thick CA glue. Any hints or suggestions would be helpful. thanks


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Mar 30, 2013)

Are you using activater?  Even my new CA often drys real slow.  So I brake down and use activater.  Having the same problem.  I saw it doing some thing though.  Shortly after lightly spraying it.  A little bump forms and slowly slings off.These areas are where I find most of the white spots.  I figure I just didn't see it at the others.  I blow them out if I can and use thin CA. If not, I get to sand them out. Isn't that the best part?  LOL.  I'm trying to be more patiant and let it air dry.  That not only helps this problem, it also lets the Ca dry a lot smoother.  The time sanding after the activater may accually balance the unactivated drying time.  Have lots of fun.  Even 'try' to when things are going wrong.  I know.  It is hard.


----------



## Deadhead (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes, I'm using activator. My Problem is when I'm sanding the high spots of the CA the dust gets in the voids and cracks and they're a pain getting out.

Are you using a pump activator or aerosol? I watched Barry Gross give a demo on CA finshing at the woodworker show. He said pump activators suck in air; which has moisture in it. and that creates white spots. He only uses aerosol.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 30, 2013)

It seems very strange that after 20 coats of CA that you still have voids and cracks. I typically use a few coats of thin CA to seal the wood and follow that with 8-10 coats of medium CA. I use the E-Z Bond brand that ExoticBlanks sells. I apply the activator with an refillable aerosol can.


----------



## Deadhead (Mar 31, 2013)

Mark,

Well it may not have been 20 coats, but it was alot. I just started using CA finishes; and I have been putting about 6 or 7 coats of Tightbond medium with an aerosol and have been getting good results. Have you ever made a pen using Padauk? This is my first; and what I have been experiencing is uness every little void (Padauk has deep grains) is filled when I sand the high spots the glue dust gets in the holes and voids and is a royal pain geeting out.

Is the E-Z bond better? I don't live far from Exotic Blanks and am going there tomorrow, I might try the E-Z bond.

As for the refillable aerosol, how well does that work? Do you use a air compressor to fill it?

Thanks for any info and hints you can give.
Dh


----------



## PeetyInMich (Mar 31, 2013)

Talk to Ed and Dawn tomorrow, I have only corresponded with them through orders but I would bet my last doller that they would be able to give, show, tell you what our issue is.  They are committed to making this "hobby" enjoyable .


----------



## MarkD (Apr 1, 2013)

Deadhead said:


> Mark,
> 
> Well it may not have been 20 coats, but it was alot. I just started using CA finishes; and I have been putting about 6 or 7 coats of Tightbond medium with an aerosol and have been getting good results. Have you ever made a pen using Padauk? This is my first; and what I have been experiencing is uness every little void (Padauk has deep grains) is filled when I sand the high spots the glue dust gets in the holes and voids and is a royal pain geeting out.
> 
> ...



I have used a CA finish on Padauk a number of times. I will agree that it is a very open grain wood but I don't recall having the issues that your experiencing. 

This is the spray can I use is : 16 oz. Spray Can for Regular Accelerator


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 1, 2013)

This has nothing at all to do with aerosol cans or sprays. This is a wood with open grain and you need to learn to use your skew. You are a turner so learn.

Put your 5-8 coats of med CA on and let cure. Then use the skew to turn the blank as if you were just starting out again. You now have filled the voids and you now procede with your finishing methods. How many coats you use. Wipe the blank with a paper towel. You should not have to use sandpaper but go right to MM. If you have to use sandpaper I recomend wet dry automotive paper starting with 1200 grit. If you have to start lower your method needs work for sure. 

If you have to use sandpaper after applying your CA, you will sand right through all those layers in a blink of an eye. Just my opinion


----------



## reiddog1 (Apr 1, 2013)

I've done many padauk pens and it is a wide opened grain wood.  What I do is start a thin coat of BLO, then 5 or 6 coats of thin CA.  Then do about 12 coats of Med CA.  For me, the thin CA fills the pours along with the BLO better than med CA.  Hope this helps.  Obtw, be careful when you clean the blank before finishing.  Accelerator,  iso alcohol,  and acetone will smear the natural oils in the wood.  I use a dry paper towel to clean before finishing.  Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## Deadhead (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks everybody for your responses. I talked to Ed at exotic blanks today. His method is to wipe the Padauk (and any oily wood) with acetone first; then 4 or 5 coats of thin CA to seal the wood, then 4 or 5 coats of medium CA. 

What I have been doing was put 6 or 7 coats of medium CA, sand the high spots with 400 grit; then go through all of the Micro Mesh grits. After that polish with plastic pen polish, and finally buff with the 2 wheel blue buffing compound system that Barry Gross sells. This is the method Barry Gross used when I watched his demo at the Milwaukee woodworker show back in Febuary (except that he uses Abralon pads between the 400 grit and Micro Mesh). 

Other than my first shot at this on my own (Afzilia Burl) Pen; I have had great results using this method, and the problem I had with that was the ends of the blanks (Ed showed me a way appyling the CA which eliminated the problem I had)

I have been getting all the pens back that I have made for friends and family and applying the CA finish, and this Padauk was one of those.

I want to thank everyone again who replied to this and especially Ed at Exotic Blanks.

Sorry for talking/typing your ears off.

P.S. to jttheclockman; I know it was not the spray or aerosol, and yes I do use my skew.

Later everyone
Dh


----------

